# Carley has Cherry eye



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I noticed this morning Carley had a bulbous looking nodule in the corner of her right eye. OF ALL DAYS . . . I am scheduled for a PICC line to be inserted today at the hospital to administer my Chemo into! She did not appear to be bothered by it but I called the Vet anyway and got an appointment right away. Freddys sister Celia is here to be with me and we ran her over for a check. The Vet said it is Cherry eye and he popped it right back in. He numbed her eyeball and took a closer look. He says this requires a surgery to repair, BUT some people choose not to treat it at all. We have some drops to avoid infection from all the probing and he said to watch her for a week and see if it resolves for now since we have so much going on.
He showed me how to massage it back into place so as long as she is not in pain we will watch her for now but Freddy says he would opt for the surgery in the long run.
My poor little girl. The Vet said this is common in Cocker breeds. I was just so relieved that it was not a tumor on her eye that would lead to something serious!! We will watch her closely and administer the antibiotics for the rest of the week.
I will begin my radiation and chemo tomorrow so please keep me in your prayers as my "Fear level" is at an all time high. Blessings to you all.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Tons of good thoughts for you as you start your journey and I hope Carley has no further problems for a while so you can sort her out when you are feeling stronger xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nanci! Trust Carley to try and ensure that the attention is back on The Most Important person in the house! Really glad to hear that she is ok for now.
You are much in my thought and prayers. 
Much love to you - this is a dark road that you have to walk along, but you do not go alone.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Nanci, we have a local radio/television/hockey announcer person (Stunt Man Stu) who has recently been diagnosed with leukemia. He has drawn on all of his fans via facebook and twitter for inspiration getting through all the chemo. He's now in remission. Stay strong Nanci, you'll be ok and so will Carley. You have all of us on ILMC cheering for you.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanci,You should know by now that you and your family is all ways in my prayers. you will make it through this i know your a very strong women, Just hang in there and never give up ok ..love you all..lumpy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm assured that the fear is the worst part. I'd say stay ahead of the side effects by keeping on top of them with the pain and nausea relief meds, but I bet you already knew that! Maybe try to visualize an army of all of our cockapoo's demolishing the cancer cells the way our pups shred tissue, tp, stuffies and leather shoes.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Well . . . the Picc line has been inserted and it was not as bad as I thought it would be. I prayed OUT LOUD as the two nurses were opening all the sterile packages. When I finished the lead nurse said "You are the second lady that has done a prayer like that today, that's kinda cool". She has been inserting these lines for NINE years and then two on the same day??!! Would you say the Lord had a hand in that?? I thought that was so awesome.
When we got home Carley looked real good. So far I have had to "massage" her eye once to reduce the cherry eye back into place. Its kinda odd looking, but as long as I am confident it is not painful to her, I am ok. She is fine with herself, no signs of distress at all. She ate her supper and is sleeping soundly on the coffee table. She is her prissy self.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I have never heard of cherry eye before, I hope Carley will be able to get away without having surgery, she has a very good nurse to keep a watch on her. I am so glad that you found putting the Picc line in not as bad as you had feared, you make sure you pray loud and proud! It must be a very scarey road ahead, but you have plenty of passengers with you determined with prayers and best wishes that you will reach your goal. x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My dearest nanci, I am so wishing and praying your line goes Smooth
& of course old cherry eyes carli pops back to normal 
Much healing thoughts and prayers are sent to you Freddy and carli, xxxxxx
Healing and reiki is also sent xxxxx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sometimes when it come to things like this I can never find the right words to say, so instead I'll save them and use them in my prayers for you all. 
I'm so pleased to hear though that all went well with you and that carli is in better form today and hopefully not feeling any pain! God Bless you all xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wishing you all the best Nanci, praying all goes smoothly for you with your treatments, I hope it is a great comfort to know you have so much support and prayers being said for you. Cherry eye is not something i have seen yet but I know quite a few groomers have had dogs with it so it is fairly common, hope Carli can get by without an op. lots if love xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Nanci, I so understand your fear.....it was the most terrifying thing I have ever had to face, so yes, you are constantly in prayers and thoughts. Rest assured you are not taking this walk alone. I'm holding your hand as I type. I won't let go. Xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley's eye is looking very well so far. It has not "popped out" but once and I was able to massage it back it just fine. She is on an antibiotic cream placed in her eyes twice a day and they are actually much "whiter looking" than ever. She has always had a bit of redness to the whites of her eyes, but looking clear now. We are just watching to see if this is completely resolved.
I am on day three with the picc line and have now fashioned a "soft sock sleeve" out of one of Freddys footie socks. It feels soooo much better than the scratchy gauze I was given at the hospital. I put the "Heel" portion of his sock at my elbow and that allows the perfect pocket for my elbow to bend easily. So far I have had minimal side effects of the Chemo. PTL. NO nausea, just a little dizziness that feels like vertigo. I will have the picc line removed on Saturday and will be finished until day 21 when another line will be inserted and another round of chemo. Radiation therapy will still be 5 days a week x6 weeks. It is NOT painful, just like a regular xray. They are predicting side effects beginning the third week. Diarrhea, sore bottom etc and some other things that I try not to pay attention to as I want only positive thoughts in my head. NO hair loss so far. Praying against that also. As soon as the line is out on Saturday I plan on being out in the yard MOWING!! That is my therapy. My SIL Celia is now saying . . . "I don't think you will need me at all . . . you just missed me and wanted me to visit". Ha Ha. I would LOVE for that to be true. lol


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent all round - I hope you continue to feel as well and Carley also stays fine


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so glad it is going well Nanci, attitude is everything. My friend didn't lose a hair to her chemo, if it does happen though take heart because my sister's grew back nicer than ever and everyone compliments it. When do you start the radiation?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad your treatment is going so well. Happy gardening.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Holding tight....might let go for the mowing though!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I'm so glad it is going well Nanci, attitude is everything. My friend didn't lose a hair to her chemo, if it does happen though take heart because my sister's grew back nicer than ever and everyone compliments it. When do you start the radiation?


The Radiation tx started the same day as the chemo, 3 days ago. Its a complicated schedule. This round of chemo will end Saturday but the Radiation will continue every week day for the next 27 days. The chemo will be given one more time on day 21. AND Freddy will have a treatment next Thursday as well. Its CRAZY right now, but only for a little while.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

nanci. you are a so strong, every thing is going to be fine ,you will see. 
with all the prayers coming you way .it has to be ok,,love you all lumpy


----------

